# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من يستحق أن يقال له : عالم؟!

## أبو جهاد الأثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أما بعد،
فهذا سؤال يطرحه كثير من طلبة العلم، ويراه من المعضلات، وذلك أنه يصعب حده.
وقد رأيت للأخ أبي مالك العوضي نفع الله به موضوعا هنا في الألوكة بعنوان : كيف تعرف أنك قد حصلت العلم؟ ، طرح فيه طرحا قيما كديدنه.
ولكن لما كان أخوكم جاهلا جهلا فظيعا بالانترنت وكيفية البحث فيها، بحثت عن الموضوع فما وجدته، فلعل أحدا من الإخوة يدرج رابط موضوعه هنا، فإنه مفيد.
وقد رأيت أثناء رحلتي إلى شنقيط أن القوم هناك ينسبون بعض الناس إلى العلم بإطلاق فيقولون فلان عالم، فإذا سألت عن آخر يقولون : لم يُتمّ ، فلا يسمونه عالما، مع أنه قد يكون عند أمثالنا من أنصاف وأرباع طلبة العلم = بحرا لا تكدره الدلاء!! 
ومع أنه لم يطل في تلك الديار مقامي - ووددت لو أنه - فقد خرجت بهذه الفائدة، ولعل فيها جوابا واضحا مباشرا للسؤال: من هو العالم؟
في المحاضر ( بضاد أو ظاء) ، يدرس الطلاب العلم الشرعي على طريقة سلالات أو باكورات على النحو التالي، حتى يأتوا عليها جميعا، ومن ثم فإن المتمّين منهم = علماء.
وطريقة أخذ هذه العلوم تكون بحفظ المتون مع شروحها، أو حفظ المتون مع استيعاب شروحها، بحيث لا يغيب عنه شيء مما فيها. ( يعني يحفظ معناها على الأقل إن لم يحفظ لفظها).!
وكل سلالة من هذه السلالات عليها عدة متون و كتب مقررة.
وهذه هي:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  القرآن:
1- علم التجويد: الذي هو أداء القرآن والنطق به، بصفات الحروف ومخارجها، وكيفية النطق بها.
2- القراءات: اختلاف الأحرف، وما اختلف فيه القراء.
3- التفسير: بيان معاني القرآن وما يستنبط منه.
4- الرسم والضبط: كتابة المصحف التي كتبها الصحابة, والضبط الذي ضبطه به التابعون، من النقط والشكل.
5- علوم القرآن: وهو يشمل أسباب النزول، والمكي والمدني، والمحكم منه والمتشابه، وإعجازه بأوجه الإعجاز المختلفة، وتاريخ المصاحف وكتابتها.
6- علم طبقات القراء و المفسرين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحديث:
1- علم المصطلح: مصطلحات أهل الحديث.
2- علم متون الحديث، وهو علم الحديث رواية.
3- علم شروح الحديث، وهو: ما يستنبط من الحديث وما يستخرج منه من العلم، وذلك في شروح الحديث المعروفة.
4- علم الرجال وعلم الجرح والتعديل، ويدخل فيه الطبقات -أيضًا- لنقلة الحديث.
5- العلل: بيان علل الحديث وبيان الفرق بين الصحيح والضعيف.
6- علم التخريج ودراسة الأسانيد، ببيان من أخرج الحديث ومواضعه منه، ودراسة الأسانيد حتى يحكم على الحديث.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الفقه:
1- علم الفقه المذهبي في المذاهب، ومذاهب أهل السنة المشتهرة الأربعة هي: المذهب الحنفي، والمذهب المالكي، والمذهب الشافعي، والمذهب الحنبلي،ويضيفون إليها -أيضًا- المذهب الظاهري، ثم المذاهب المندثرة لأهل السنة وهي كثيرة.
ملاحظة: هذه المذاهب لابد من دراستها من كتبها المتخصصة فيها، وأخذها من الكتب التي تقارن لا يفي بها، ويكثر فيها الغلط.
2- علم الفقه المقارن، وهو: مقارنة هذه المذاهب بما يسمى بالخلاف العالي والخلافيات ونحو ذلك.
3- علم القضاء، وهو علم مستقل ألف فيه كثير من التآليف المستقلة، في أدب القاضي والبينات والإقرار والشهادات ونحو ذلك.
4- علم فقه النوازل، وما يتعلق به كالفتاوي.
5- علم الفرائض، وهو: ما يتعلق بالتركات وقسمتها.
6- علم الآداب الشرعية.
7- علم أصول الفقه.
8- علم تخريج الفروع على الأصول.
ملحوظة: بغير هذا العلم لا تعرف فائدة أصول الفقه.
9- علم القواعد الفقهية والأشباه والنظائر والفروق.
10- علم تاريخ التشريع وبيان نشأة المذاهب وتدوينها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  العلوم العقلية:
1- علم التوحيد: ويبحث عن حقوق الله سبحانه وتعالى، وشرح الإيمان وأركانه وما يتعلق به، ويشمل ذلك مشاهد القيامة وغير ذلك.
2- علم الكلام : وهو المسائل النظرية في العقائد، والمناظرات فيها، وذكر الفرق والأقوال ، ويمكن أن يقسم هذا إلى قسمين: 
أ- علم الكلام النظري.
ب- علم الفرق والمقالات وهو علم مستقل أيضًا.
3-علم الجدل وهو يشمل قسمين: 
أ- الجدل الفقهي.
ب- الجدل العقدي.
4- علم المنطق.
5-علم آداب البحث والمناظرة.
6-آداب الخلاف، وأسباب الخلاف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  علم السير:
1- علم المغازي والفتوح والأمصار.
2- علم الشمائل النبوية.
3- علم التاريخ الإسلامي.
4- علم الأنساب العرب والعجب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اللغة:
1- علم المفردات اللغوية.
2- علم النحو.
3- علم الصرف.
4- علم البلاغة.
5- علم الاشتقاق.
6- علم الشعر.
7- علم العروض والقوافي.
8- علم الإنشاء.
9- علم الأدب.
10- علم الهجاء والخط وأنواع الخطوط.
11- علم الحساب الفلكي.
12- علم الحساب الرقمي.
فهذه أهم تخصصات العلوم الإسلامية التي يشتغل بها العلماء، ومن جمعها جميعًا من الطلاب فوصل إلى حد متوسط من إدراكها، واستطاع تدريس كل واحد من هذه العلوم؛ فهو العالم، 
ومن تخصص في بعضها لم يستحق هذا اللقب -العالم- وإنما يستحق أن يدرج في حملة العلم والمتخصصين في بعض جوانبه دون بعض، ويطلق عليه لقب عالم مقيدا، كأن يقال : عالم بالحديث، عالم بالفقه...
ومن باب رفع الهمم، ودفع الإحباط:
أقول أن جمع هذه العلوم سهل، والجامعون لها في تاريخ الأمة كثير، ولكننا اليوم بسبب غزو الحضارة الغربية وركون الناس إلى التخصص في جوانب هذه العلوم؛ قلّ المهتمون بجمعها كلها، وندروا، وذلك من رفع العلم الذي أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما صح عنه -في الصحيحين من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص - أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إن الله لا يقبض هذا العلم انتزاعًا ينتزعه من الناس، ولكن يقبضه بموت أهله، حتى إذا لم يبقِ عالمًا اتخذ الناس رؤساء جهالاً فاستفتوا فأفتوا بغير علم؛ فضلوا وأضلوا ) .
فمن رفع هذا العلم إقبال الناس على التخصصات وترك الإحاطة بها.
نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يرزقنا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح والإخلاص في القول والعمل.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.

----------


## ابومصعب الكويتي

اولا جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع ......................لكن اظن ان العمر يفني ولم يتم المرور على هذه العلوم فضلا عن الاحاطة بها........
لكن اعلم اخي بارك الله فيك ان العلم ليس بكثرة الرواية ولا بكثرة المقال ، ولكنه نور يقذفه الله في القلوب يفهم به العبد الحق ويميز به بينه وبين الباطل .....
من كلام ابن رجب بتصرف 

قال ابن مسعود كفى بخشية الله علما وكفى الاغترار به جهلا 

وكلام السلف في هذا المعنى كثير 

والمطلوب من المسلم ان ينهل من كل باب من العلوم نصيبا ولا يتعمق في بعض العلوم التي يكون لا يستفيد منها الذكي و لاينتفع منها الغبي ... كعلم الكلام مثلا ...

والمسلم لا بد  ان يلح ويكثر من الدعاء ان يرزقه الله علما نافعا 

فالكتاب والسنة واثار السلف تغني عن كثير من العلوم المحدثة ......وفيها الخير والبركة 

يقول ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى
فالعلم النافع من هذه العلوم كلها ضبط نصوص الكتاب والسنة وفهم معانيها و التقيد في ذلك بالمأثور عن الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم في معاني القران والحديث وفيما ورد عنهم من الكلام في مسائل الحلال والحرام والزهد و الرقائق والمعارف وغير ذلك ,,,,,
والاجتهاد على تمييز صحيحه من سقيمه اولا ثم الاجتهاد على الوقوف على معانيه وتفهمه ثانيا وفي ذلك كفاية لمن عقل ، وشغل لمن بالعلم النافع عني واشتغل ..
*ومن وقف على هذا واخلص القصد فيه لوجه الله عزوجل واستعان عليه .. اعانه وهداه ووفقه وسدده وفهمه والهمه* .. وحينئذ يثمر له هذا العلم ثمرته الخاصة به وهي خشية الله كما قال تعالى( انما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء)

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

إنما العلم بالتعلم
والخشية والتقوى ثمرة العلم وهي العمل بالعلم
وكلما ازداد العبد علما ازداد خشية وتقوى وذلك أنه يزداد معرفة بربه عظمة وحكمة وفضلا ويزداد معرفة بحقيقة نفسه جهلا وظلما وحمقا

وكلمة عالم ليست بالهينة 
والعلم ميراث الأنبياء فتحصيله ليس بالسهل
ولا يولد العالم إلا كل أربعين سنة
إذا صاحبته همة عالية ومنهجية مستقيمة
فما ذكر من علوم في أصل المقال لابد منها ولا تفنى الحياة بتحصيلها ولكن تحتاج إلى عمر طويل وهو هكذا لأن العالم لا يولد إلا كل أربعين سنة
المقصود أن العالم لابد أن يكون له زمن عريق طويل في العلم 
لابد من الزمن
مدة التحصيل 
لأن العلم تراكمي
وقديما قالوا من يكبرك بسنة أعلم منك

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> لكن اعلم اخي بارك الله فيك ان العلم ليس بكثرة الرواية ولا بكثرة المقال ، ولكنه نور يقذفه الله في القلوب يفهم به العبد الحق ويميز به بينه وبين الباطل .....
> من كلام ابن رجب بتصرف 
> قال ابن مسعود كفى بخشية الله علما وكفى الاغترار به جهلا 
> وكلام السلف في هذا المعنى كثير


بارك الله فيك
أما ما نقلته عن ابن رجب و ابن مسعود ، فلا علاقة له بالموضوع
وذلك أنهم بكلامهم هذا ليسوا يقصدون التزهيد في بعض أنواع العلم وإنما يقصدون شيئا آخر سآتي عليه.
فهم يقولون أن فضل كل علم إنما هو بحسب فائدته، وهذا العلم به يزداد إيمان الإنسان وتزداد محبته لله سبحانه وتعالى إذا سلك به الطريق الصحيح.
أما إذا لم يسلك به الطريق الصحيح كما حصل في أيام الذهبي رحمه الله، مما حمله على أن يقول عن علم التوحيد: إن مدارسته تؤدي إلى القسوة وعدم الخشية؛ لأنه أصبح عبارة عن مناقشات ومطاحنات وتعصبات بين الفرق، ولم يعد يبحث فيه عن أصله الذي هو ما يدل على الاتصال بالله سبحانه وتعالى، ويلزم الإنسان خشيته: { إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ } .
فمن لا يعرف الله لا يخشاه، وفائدة معرفتك لصفات الله محبتك له، فأنت تعرف أنه المتصف بصفات الكمال، وأنه الذي لديه ما ينفعك ولديه ما يضرك، وهو وحده القادر عليك، ومن أجل هذا تحبه وترغب فيما عنده وتتصل به.
فإذا لم تنظر هذا المنظار في هذا العلم فلم تستغله استغلالاً صحيحاً، وحينئذ يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية، وذلك إذا جعل مجرد مطاحنات واختلافات وأمور عقلية بحتة، فيؤدي إلى القسوة ويؤدي إلى التصلف وسوء الخلق.
أما إذا أخذ بمأخذه الأصلي وهو البحث عما يزيد حبك لله وعلاقتك به وخشيتك له، فإنه يزيد رقة ويزيد خشوعاً وخشية لله سبحانه وتعالى، وهذا المطلوب فيه.
وأما قولك:



> فالكتاب والسنة واثار السلف تغني عن كثير من العلوم المحدثة ......وفيها الخير والبركة


فأقول : ومن قال غير هذا؟!
لكن هل ترى أن هذه العلوم خارجة عن الكتاب و السنة؟



> والمطلوب من المسلم ان ينهل من كل باب من العلوم نصيبا ولا يتعمق في بعض العلوم التي يكون لا يستفيد منها الذكي و لاينتفع منها الغبي ... كعلم الكلام مثلا ...


علم الكلام كغيره من العلوم ... 
ولا بد أن تعلم بارك الله فيك.. أنه لا غنى عنه في المسائل النظرية في الاعتقاد.. ولولا الإحاطة به لما ألجم ابن تيمية المتفلسفة و المتكلمين.
ثم اعلم أن فائدة هذا العلم تحصيل محبة الله سبحانه وتعالى بمعرفة صفاته، وتحصيل محبة رسله بمعرفة ما يجب لهم وما يتصفون به، وزيادة الإيمان بتفصيل مسائل هذا العلم مثل مسائل القدر وغيرها، ورد الشبهات التي تثار في اعتقاد المسلمين، سواءً كانت من قبل المسلمين أو من قبل أعدائهم، فهذه الشبهات من إيحاء الشيطان، يلقيها فتكون وحياً يوحيه إلى أوليائه: { وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ }  ، فيحتاج إلى من يرد هذا، إذ لو لم ترد لوجدت أنصاراً وأعواناً، وسمعت من يصيخ لها ويستقبلها، فحينئذ تشيع فلا يميز الناس بين الحق والباطل وتنتشر بنيات الطريق وينصرف الناس عن طريق الهداية.
ومن هنا احتيج إلى معرفة هذه الشبهات والرد عليها وأن يتقوى ساعد الإنسان لكل شبهات محتملة؛ لأننا لا يمكن أن نحصر الشبهات الواردة في الاعتقاد.
وأما تسميته بعلم الكلام فالمقصود بذلك العلم المتعلق بكلام الله، وذلك أن مسألة كلام الله من أوليات المسائل التي حصل فيها الخلاف بين هذه الأمة، واشتهر فيها تفرق الفرق، فمن أجل ذلك كثرت الكتب المؤلفة فيها، وكثرت الفرق المختلفة على أساسها، فسمي هذا العلم باسمها، وهي تسمية للشيء باسم بعضه أيضاً، فالكلام صفة واحدة من صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى التي تدخل كلها في قسم واحد من أقسام التوحيد؛ لأن الأسماء والصفات قسم من أقسام التوحيد التي سنذكرها، وهذه صفة واحدة من الصفات، فسمي بها العلم كاملاً.
ولسنا نقول أن علم الكلام مرغوب فيه لكل أحد، بل المقصود أنه لا يكون العالم عالما حتى يأخذ من هذا العلم بنصيب، وإلا فكيف يرد على شبهات المتكلمين؟



> لكن اظن ان العمر يفني ولم يتم المرور على هذه العلوم فضلا عن الاحاطة بها........


وفقك الله تعالى ، هذا الظن يكذبه الواقع.. ففي عصرنا هذا الذي ماتت فيه الهمم عشرات ممن تفننوا في هذه العلوم جميعها ، حتى إذا تكلموا في فن منها ظننتهم لا يحسنون غيره.
وأما في ما سبقنا من العصور فهم أكثر من أن يحصوا.
وأما الإحاطة فلا تكون إلا لنبي.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

هو كذلك أخي أمجد.
وقد ذكر أهل العلم شروطا لتحصيله، مجموعة في قولهم:

له تغرّب و تواضع و اتّرع    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وجع و هن واعص هواك واتبع
وقالوا:

أخي لن تنال العلم إلا بسـتة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     سأنبيك عن تفصيـلها ببيان
ذكاء و اجتهاد و حرص و بلغة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    و تعليم أسـتاذ وطول زمان

----------


## خلوصي

كنت أحفظ حديثا معناه : من حفظ على أمتي أربعين حديثا كتب في زمرة العلماء ؟!

----------


## القضاعي

صفة الفقية ومن يسمى عالم .
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....411#post171411

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لكن اظن ان العمر يفني ولم يتم المرور على هذه العلوم فضلا عن الاحاطة بها........


قد نسلم لك أن العمر يفنى ولا يحيط الإنسان بجميع هذه العلوم، بل نقول: قد يفنى العمر ولا يحيط الإنسان بعلم واحد من هذه العلوم !!
ولكن قولك (إن العمر يفنى ولم يتم المرور على هذه العلوم) فهو قول بعيد تماما عن الصواب!
فإن من قرأ كتابا واحدا في كل علم من هذه العلوم يصح أن يقال إنه قد مر على هذا العلم!
فهل من الصعب على طالب علم أن يقرأ خمسين كتابا؟!!

بعض الإخوة -أعرفه- يخبر عن نفسه أنه قرأ ثلاثمائة كتاب في كل فن !!
فلا تعجل بمثل هذه الإطلاقات يا أخي الفاضل، فمن اطلع شاهد العجائب.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كيف تعرف أنك قد حصلت العلم:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=11139

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> كنت أحفظ حديثا معناه : من حفظ على أمتي أربعين حديثا كتب في زمرة العلماء ؟!


وكنت أحفظ يا خلوصي أن أهل العلم بالحديث اتفقوا على ضعف هذا الحديث... فتثبت!

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> كيف تعرف أنك قد حصلت العلم:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=11139


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل..
وهناك أيضا بحث كنت قد مررت عليه لأحد الإخوة لا علاقة له بموضوعنا .. ولكن له علاقة بأخينا أبي مالك، لعله بعنوان : لماذا يكره بعض طلبة العلم أن يلقبوا بـ: الشيخ ؟! ( ابتسامة ).

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> صفة الفقية ومن يسمى عالم .
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....411#post171411


بوركت أخي الفاضل

----------


## ابومصعب الكويتي

جزى الله الجميع خيرا واخص بالذكر الاخ ابوجهاد و الاخ امجد واعترف انني قد تسرعت في الرد .....صحيح علم الكلام قد يتعين وجوبه على آحاد العلماء ...لان الرد على من يشكك في العقائد عن طريق علم الكلام والفلسفة ..(.واجب )ويعتبر من الجهاد في الدين.. وما لايتم الواجب الا به فهو واجب ....واكرر اعتذاري للجميع

----------


## أبو جهاد

> ولكن لما كان أخوكم جاهلا جهلا فظيعا بالانترنت وكيفية البحث فيها


وفقك الله 
سأخبرك بطريقة سهلة للبحث عن أي موضوع أو أي كلمة في أي منتدى عن طريق ( جوجل ).
اكتب في خانة البحث ما يلي :
1- site
2- : ( نقطتان فوق بعض , وتكتب بواسطة الضغط على مفتاح shift و حرف كـ )
3- رابط الموقع الذي تريد البحث فيه , مثلا : http://majles.alukah.net 
4- بعد ذلك ضع مسافة , واكتب الكلمة التي تريد البحث عنها 
مثلا : تريد البحث عن هذا الموضوع : لماذا يكره بعض طلبة العلم أن يلقبوا بـ: الشيخ ؟! 
اكتب في متصفح جوجل ما يلي :
لماذا يكره site:http://majles.alukah.net 
فستجد في الصفحات الأولى هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=165378

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> جزى الله الجميع خيرا واخص بالذكر الاخ ابوجهاد و الاخ امجد واعترف انني قد تسرعت في الرد .....صحيح علم الكلام قد يتعين وجوبه على آحاد العلماء ...لان الرد على من يشكك في العقائد عن طريق علم الكلام والفلسفة ..(.واجب )ويعتبر من الجهاد في الدين.. وما لايتم الواجب الا به فهو واجب ....واكرر اعتذاري للجميع


نفع الله بك أخي الكريم...وزادك الله تعالى توفيقا وجعلنا وإياك ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> وفقك الله 
> سأخبرك بطريقة سهلة للبحث عن أي موضوع أو أي كلمة في أي منتدى عن طريق ( جوجل ).
> اكتب في خانة البحث ما يلي :
> 1- site
> 2- : ( نقطتان فوق بعض , وتكتب بواسطة الضغط على مفتاح shift و حرف كـ )
> 3- رابط الموقع الذي تريد البحث فيه , مثلا : http://majles.alukah.net 
> 4- بعد ذلك ضع مسافة , واكتب الكلمة التي تريد البحث عنها 
> مثلا : تريد البحث عن هذا الموضوع : لماذا يكره بعض طلبة العلم أن يلقبوا بـ: الشيخ ؟! 
> اكتب في متصفح جوجل ما يلي :
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم ... أفدتني جدا  ، نفع الله تعالى بك.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

العالم : هو العارف بنصوص الكتاب والسنة واختلاف السلف ...وهذا مرام دونه حَدَد !! ولا يبلغه كل أحد !!

----------


## عبدالله ابوحسام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين :
في الحقيقة  ان هذا الموضوع قد اشغل بالي وكد فكري وطال قلبي وعقلي في تصوره ....
اعني موضوع (العلم في شنقيط).. وطريقة طلبهم للعلم وحفظهم وإتقانهم وتفننهم في العلوم وجمعها في صدورهم وعقولهم...
اوافق الشيخ:ابومالك العوضي على قوله(قد نسلم لك أن العمر يفنى ولا يحيط الإنسان بجميع هذه العلوم، بل نقول: قد يفنى العمر ولا يحيط الإنسان بعلم واحد من هذه العلوم !!
ولكن قولك (إن العمر يفنى ولم يتم المرور على هذه العلوم) فهو قول بعيد تماما عن الصواب!
فإن من قرأ كتابا واحدا في كل علم من هذه العلوم يصح أن يقال إنه قد مر على هذا العلم!
فهل من الصعب على طالب علم أن يقرأ خمسين كتابا؟!!)
(أقرأ) ممكن لكن ان اكون عالما بها(صعب)
فالقراءات علم يحتاج إلى سنوات(العشرة)
وكذلك الحديث رواية ودراية
وكذلك الفقه (المقارن)
واللغة بعلومها وفنونها..........!!!
لكن يبقى عندي سؤال اريد جاوبا شافيا كافيا!!
يوجد من علمائنا من لم يمر على اكثر هذه العلوم لكن عنده بعض الأصول والضوابط ونفع الله به نفعا عظيما..!! فماالسر في ذلك
مثل:العلامة ابن عثيمين والشيخ صالح الفوزان وغيرهم.......
واترككم مع سؤال وجه لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى واسكنه فسيح جناته
كما في مجموع الفتاوى (الشاملة):
س20 : تحفظون عن ظهر قلب عددا من أمهات الكتب؟
ج20 : لا , لا أحفظها , قرأنا الكثير ولكن لا أحفظ منها الشيء الكثير , قرأنا البخاري ومسلم مرات , قرأنا سنن النسائي وأكملناها , وسنن أبي داود وما أكملناها , قرأنا سنن الترمذي وأكملناها , قرأنا سنن ابن ماجه لكن ما أكملناها , قرأنا جملة كبيرة من مسند الإمام أحمد , والدارمي , وصحيح ابن خزيمة , نسأل الله أن يتقبل وينفع بالأسباب ...

----------


## عبدالله ابوحسام

للرفع

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبوصهيب الأثري

الحمد لله 
دائما يعجبني كلامك حبيبي اباجهاد إلا شيئا تعرفه ( ابتسامة )

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قال الامام أبي نصر السجزي- رحمه الله- في كتابه " الرد على من أنكر الحرف والصوت"- الفصل العاشر- في بيان أن شيوخهم أئمة ضلال ودعاة إلى الباطل و أنهم مرتكبون إلى ما قد نهوا عنه- :

( لما زعم عوام مخالفينا: أنهم موافقون للأئمة, متبعون لهم, احتجنا أن نشير إلى أمر الأئمة, وإلى معنى الإمامة في العلم, ليعلم من المستحق منهم للإتباع, ومن الواجب هجرانه.

اعلموا أرشدنا الله وإياكم أن الإمامة هي ....) 
انظر في الكتاب صفحة( 205) الى آخر المبحث, وستجد كلاما لن تجده عند غيره رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> الحمد لله 
> دائما يعجبني كلامك حبيبي اباجهاد إلا شيئا تعرفه ( ابتسامة )


(ابتسامة ) وأختها.

لا يعجبك مني أيها الحبيب حدة تعتريني الفينة بعد الفينة .. أسأل الله أن يجعلها في الحق لا في الباطل ,, وأصهب شيء تغيير الجبلة.

دمت لأخيك.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

" ولا تقيد بأولي الشهرة في === سماعك العلم فرب محتفي
بالعلم من ذوي الخمول أنفع === لطالبيه في الزوايا يقبع "

----------


## خلوصي

> وكنت أحفظ يا خلوصي أن أهل العلم بالحديث اتفقوا على ضعف هذا الحديث... فتثبت!


 و لا زلت أحفظ يا أبا جهاد العزيز أن العلماء جميعهم اتفقوا على الاستشهاد بالحديث الصالح للاعتبار في ما يصلح به الاعتبار بأمثال هذه الأحاديث و لو صنفت في السياق الفقهي ضعيفةً , أو صنفت في البحث الحديثي كذلك !
فلذا صح صنيع أئمّة الفن أبي داود و النسائي و ابن ماجة و الترمذي في كتبهم من وضع الأحاديث الصالحة للاعتبار في مظانها الموضوعية .. و لم يصحّ صنيع الشيخ الألباني في تقسيم كتبهم إلى الضعيف و الصحيح ! و قد كانوا أقدر على ذلك !؟

و إياك أن تعتريك الحدة معي لأن بسماتي بالمرصاد  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

اذن لم يكن احد من الصحابة والتابعين علماء لان كثير من العلوم التي ذكرتها لم تكن في زمانهم

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> اذن لم يكن احد من الصحابة والتابعين علماء لان كثير من العلوم التي ذكرتها لم تكن في زمانهم


وما هي هذه العلوم التي لم تكن في زمانهم؟

للفائدة:




> يعجز بعضهم عن حفظ القرآن فيقول: وما فائدة حفظ القرآن؟!! المهم فهم المعنى!
> 
> 
> 
> وبعضهم يعجز عن حفظ السنن فيقول: وما فائدة حفظ السنن والكتب بين أيدينا!! المهم الفهم!
> 
> وبعضهم يعجز عن حفظ المتون ويقول: هذه المتون لم تُرَبِّ في الناس إلا التقليد!!
> 
> وبعضهم يعجز عن قراءة كتب أهل العلم فيقول: وما فائدة هذا الركام من الكتب!! كلها يقلد فيها بعضهم بعضا!!
> ...


ولا فض الله فاك أبا مالك العوضي.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> و لا زلت أحفظ يا أبا جهاد العزيز أن العلماء جميعهم اتفقوا على الاستشهاد بالحديث الصالح للاعتبار في ما يصلح به الاعتبار بأمثال هذه الأحاديث و لو صنفت في السياق الفقهي ضعيفةً , أو صنفت في البحث الحديثي كذلك !
> 
> فلذا صح صنيع أئمّة الفن أبي داود و النسائي و ابن ماجة و الترمذي في كتبهم من وضع الأحاديث الصالحة للاعتبار في مظانها الموضوعية .. و لم يصحّ صنيع الشيخ الألباني في تقسيم كتبهم إلى الضعيف و الصحيح ! و قد كانوا أقدر على ذلك !؟ 
> 
> و إياك أن تعتريك الحدة معي لأن بسماتي بالمرصاد


لا حاجة للحدة أخي الكريم.
وقد حشرت الألباني في الموضوع ولا علاقة له به رحمه الله تعالى من قريب ولا من بعيد.
وليتك تشرح لي هذا : " العلماء جميعهم اتفقوا على الاستشهاد بالحديث الصالح للاعتبار في ما يصلح به الاعتبار بأمثال هذه الأحاديث و لو صنفت في السياق الفقهي ضعيفةً , أو صنفت في البحث الحديثي كذلك ! " .


وأسأل الله أن يهدينا إلى الحق وإلى سواء الصراط، وأن ينزع الغل من قلوبنا، ويحشرنا إخوانا على سرر متقابلين.

----------


## السلفي النجدي

الأخ الكريم أبو جهاد الأثري

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرًا على هذا الطرح القيم والهمة العالية

وهنا أمر مهم يحسن الفطن له وهو أن كثيرًا من هذه العلوم يمكن ضبطها واتقانها بدراسة كتاب واحد فقط,
فمثلا شرح ابن عقيل على ألفية ابن مالك يؤهل الطالب المتقن لأن يكون نحويًا بارعًا.
وحاشية ابن قاسم على الروض المربع تؤهله لأن يكون فقيهًا.
وروضة الناظر لابن قدامة تؤهله لأن يكون أصوليًا.
وكتاب الفرائض للفوزان واللاحم تؤهلانه لأن يكون فرضيًا.
وكتاب القواعد الفقهية للبورنو تؤهله لأن يكون ملمًا بالقواعد الفقهية.
وكتاب مباحث في علوم القرآن يؤهله لمعرفة الكثير من المباحث الرئيسة في علوم القرآن.
وكتاب شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز الحنفي يؤهله للإلمام بالكثير من مسائل العقيدة.

هل تدري أخي الكريم أن هذه الكتب يدرسها الطالب على أيدي علماء متخصيين في كليات الشريعة في السعودية مع كتب أخرى في المصطلح والحديث والتفسير.
فانظر يارعاك الله لو صادف ذلك طالبًا مجتهدًا حريصًا على العلم وكان قبل دخول الكلية حافظًا لكتاب الله وملمًا بالكثير من المسائل الشرعية دارسًا لبعض المتون ككتاب التوحيد والواسطية وعمدة الأحكام والفرائض والفية ابن مالك 
وزاد المسقنع ومصطلح الحديث للشيخ ابن عثيمين وعلم البلاغة والعروض والسيرة النبوية والتاريخ الإسلامي.
وهذا موجود في طلاب المعاهد العلمية التابعة لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية.
فانظر كم من العلم سيحصله هذا الطالب لو جد واجتهد وتخرج من الجامعة وعمره 22 سنة ثم واصل طلب العلم ولم ينقطع عنه, فلا شك أنه سيحصل خيرًا كثيرًا وعلمًا وغزيرًا, ولكن الموفق هو الله.
والمقصود أن الطالب المجتهد الموفق يمكنه بحول الله تحصيل أكثر هذه العلوم والمشاركة فيها مشاركة قوية حتى يعد من أهلها

وفق الله الجميع

,,

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## خلوصي

> لا حاجة للحدة أخي الكريم.
> وقد حشرت الألباني في الموضوع ولا علاقة له به رحمه الله تعالى من قريب ولا من بعيد.
> وليتك تشرح لي هذا : " العلماء جميعهم اتفقوا على الاستشهاد بالحديث الصالح للاعتبار في ما يصلح به الاعتبار بأمثال هذه الأحاديث و لو صنفت في السياق الفقهي ضعيفةً , أو صنفت في البحث الحديثي كذلك ! " .
> 
> 
> وأسأل الله أن يهدينا إلى الحق وإلى سواء الصراط، وأن ينزع الغل من قلوبنا، ويحشرنا إخوانا على سرر متقابلين.


أما الحدة فلم أر فيك يوماً شيئاً منها - على قلة رؤيتي لك  :Smile: ! و لكنني قرأت هذه لك : 
" (ابتسامة ) وأختها.
لا يعجبك مني أيها الحبيب حدة تعتريني الفينة بعد الفينة .. أسأل الله أن يجعلها في الحق لا في الباطل ,, وأصهب شيء تغيير الجبلة.
دمت لأخيك. " 

فخفتك  :Smile:  فقلت أبادر بالتهديد  :Smile:  ..

و أما معنى ما سألتني عنه من كلامي فهاك مثالاً واحداً و قس الباقي عليه :
رواية خروج النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إلى الطائف : تبع فيه المحدثون أهل السيرة على شروط أهل السيرة و ليس العكس الذي يجري هذه الأيام ! و أرجو الرجوع لزاماً لمقدمة الشيخ الجليل الحميدي لكتابه 
" التاريخ الإسلامي مواقف و عبر " 
ففيها الكثير من التحقيق القديم الذي تركه المعاصرون تقليداً لبعضهم !

و أما دعاؤكم فما أجمله لو أكثرت منه و خاصة في جوف الليل الآخر الذي حاولته مراراً فلم أستطع و ربما تلحق به الدعاء لي بأن يوفقني الله له حتى ندعو بعضنا لبعض و لأهل هذا المجلس - برغم حذفه الكثير لي  :Smile:  - 
و بارك الله فيكم أجمعين .

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> أما الحدة فلم أر فيك يوماً شيئاً منها - على قلة رؤيتي لك ! و لكنني قرأت هذه لك :
> 
> 
> " (ابتسامة ) وأختها.
> لا يعجبك مني أيها الحبيب حدة تعتريني الفينة بعد الفينة .. أسأل الله أن يجعلها في الحق لا في الباطل ,, وأصهب شيء تغيير الجبلة.
> دمت لأخيك. " 
> فخفتك  فقلت أبادر بالتهديد  ..


أضحك الله سنك
هذا موضوع قديم، وما أعتقده أني كنت فيه على حق، فالمسألة كانت في التألي على الله والتكلم في دين الله بلا علم، فاعترتني حدة جعلها أخي أبو صهيب - أسأل الله أن يحفظه - من لوازم شخصيتي، وليست كذلك في ظني.







> فخفتك  فقلت أبادر بالتهديد  .. 
> و أما معنى ما سألتني عنه من كلامي فهاك مثالاً واحداً و قس الباقي عليه :
> رواية خروج النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إلى الطائف : تبع فيه المحدثون أهل السيرة على شروط أهل السيرة و ليس العكس الذي يجري هذه الأيام ! و أرجو الرجوع لزاماً لمقدمة الشيخ الجليل الحميدي لكتابه 
> " التاريخ الإسلامي مواقف و عبر " 
> ففيها الكثير من التحقيق القديم الذي تركه المعاصرون تقليداً لبعضهم ! 
> و أما دعاؤكم فما أجمله لو أكثرت منه و خاصة في جوف الليل الآخر الذي حاولته مراراً فلم أستطع و ربما تلحق به الدعاء لي بأن يوفقني الله له حتى ندعو بعضنا لبعض و لأهل هذا المجلس - برغم حذفه الكثير لي  - 
> و بارك الله فيكم أجمعين .


لا منازعة أيها المكرم في مسألة خفة الشرط في مرويات السير إذا كانت في غير الأحكام، ولا في كون المشترط في أسانيد التفسير والفضائل يختلف عن ما هو في أسانيد الأحكام والأخبار.
لكني أراك هنا بكل حال استدللت بالحديث في غير موضعه، فليس الكلام في كونه يعد من زمرة العلماء من ناحية الأجر أو المكانة الأخروية، وإنما كلامنا هنا عن من يستحق لقب العالم تحقيقا في حكمنا عليه تسهيلا على طالب العلم في التمييز عند تشابه الأزياء الواقع، والله المستعان!
وأما مسألة حذف المشاركات في المجلس فهي لإخواننا المشرفين هم أدرى بما يصلح، وظني أنهم يجتهدون في ذلك ما اسطاعوا، وهم في ظني لا يحذفون إلا ما كان لا يحتمل إلا الحذف.
وقد حذفت لي أحيانا مشاركات، فعجبت لذلك حتى تبين لي أني كنت أقتبس كلاما أستنكره فتحذف مشاركتي ليحذف الكلام المقتبس، ويجوز بالتبع ما لا يجوز أصالة ( ابتسامة ).
فعلينا الإعذار أيها الفاضل ما استطعنا، والله يهدينا إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال سفيان الثوري عن أبي حيان التيمي عن رجل قال :
كان يقال العلماء ثلاثة, عالم بالله عالم بأمر الله, وعالم بالله ليس بعالم بأمر الله, وعالم بأمر الله ليس بعالم بالله ; فالعالم بالله وبأمر الله الذي يخشى الله تعالى ويعلم الحدود والفرائض, والعالم بالله ليس بعالم بأمر الله الذي يخشى الله ولا يعلم الحدود والفرائض, والعالم بأمر الله ليس بعالم بالله الذي يعلم الحدود والفرائض ولا يخشى الله عز وجل. 
(ذكره ابن كثير في تفسيره لقوله تعالى: إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء)

----------

